# Fromm dog food



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I've been researching all the dog foods and this one right now I'm liking a lot. Anyone else's dog likes or loves this brand? 

My puppy Thor is 5 weeks today, yay!!! I wish I could go see him but he lives an hour away and my husband says its to far to drive for a visit  I'll be getting him 2 weeks this SaturdayOmgosh I can't wait!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So exciting!!! Can't wait to see pics. Jake was fed Fromm by the breeder so I kept him on it and we put my mom's puppy on it also. They both do well with it. The kibble is small so they have no issues eating it. They are very healthy with nice coats.
With Jake however, I have to mix his kibble half fromm and half either Wellness Core puppy or Natures Variety Instinct because they are both grain free. If he eats a diet of just grain kibble his poo stays too soft and he has issues with his glands, but if I don't mix in some Fromm he won't eat at all so I guess he must like the taste.
I tried to switch him to Natures Variety Raw frozen but he would not eat it no matter what I did.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm posting some pics soon! Just got them today  I'm going to do nutro natural in the beginning bc that's what he's on now and then go to Fromm.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Beth and:welcome: . . I live in Georgia, so not real far from you! What town do you live in?? So glad I caught your post . . . I have 2 cockapoos and struggled with runny poos for months!!!! I tried Iaams, Blue Buffalo and others and Samis poo was never consistently normal! Someone on here recommended Fromms to me and I went online and researched, loved all the natural ingredients and grain free, so ordered puppy brand for Carley and Chicken A La Veg. for Sami. They LOVED it! I mix a little bit of cubed roasted chicken, brown rice and organic yogurt and have found this to be the perfect blend for them! You will probably do some experimenting also, but after tons of runny poo . . I was desparate for the right combination!! They have done really great, coats are shinny and nice, no more ticky tummy syndrome, smelly wind (sorry if tmi) or turning nose up a mealtime.
Now the only downside . . the food itself is fairly priced, a tad high, but I am willing to pay the price . . but the shipping is awfuly expensive. I will be looking around and price comparing, my last shipment of 2 5lb. bags was $17!!! I attached a note of complaint and was given a 25% discount which helped, but thats still expensive to me. 
Hope this has helped you and good luck with you new baby!! You will be sooo very enchanted and loose you heart immediatly!!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Nanci!!:usa2: I live in Belmont NC on the out skirts of Charlotte. Hey neighbor! Lol. Yes this helps me so much. I'm trying to research and get all the info I can before he gets here. I do this about everyday and being here helps me so much

How big are your cockapoos?


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Beth, we feed Fromm and we really like it! Are you by any chance getting a Sugar and Spice cockapoo? I'm in Charlotte and I have a sugar and spice cockapoo and an Acura cockapoo


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Jaclyn!  yes I am! I posted a pic in cockapoo pictures. He is so handsome! I love Linda, she is so good! This is so neat that we met here. We love our cockapoosHow big are your cockapoos?


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Beth, we just got Lucy from Linda 2 weeks ago. We were on the wait list for one of Cici's chocolate puppies but every time we logged on we saw "Geneva" still waiting, no one was really interested in her. So we decided to get her. Are you getting one of Gigi's puppies? 

I also LOVE LOVE LOVE Linda  She and her hubby are so sweet! And she really does love those puppies and take excellent care of them. 

Fromm just sent out a coupon for Black Friday, let me know if you want it. 

Lucy is just 11 weeks, and I think she'll be about 18-20 lb and Sammy is 7 months old and he is 24 lb.

Love my cockapoos  I'm going to check out your pic now


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jaclyn . . I didnt know you got another poo!! Love the name Lucy!!! Congratulations!! Sami was the last to sell out of his litter . . . just like Lucy . . I loved him and had to have him . . have never regreted it! Hes a great poo!
Beth . . Sami is 1 yr old this month and he weighs 24lbs. He is a big boy!! And actually was the RUNT of his litter!! Oh My Mercy . . . wonder what the other ones weigh?? lol
Carley is 5 months and she weighs about 8lbs. She will be a bit smaller than Sami . . . . thank goodness!! Hope you decide on Fromm . . mine have done so good on this!!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Aw congrats Jaclyn on getting Lucy! I remember her and I'm so glad you got her. She was beautiful! How is she doing? Is she lovely and friendly. I liked Fromm on fb and I did see the coupon, thank you. I am getting one of Gigi's pups Two weeks tomorrow  gosh I can't wait!
Nanci, Thor is also the runt and he is suppose to be 14-16lbs. I'm curious to the sizes of cockapoos. I will be trying Fromm and I'll let ya know how it goes


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love all the different poo sizes . . there is a tiny little girl on here named Betty that is just 8lbs full grown . . she is a little cutie!!! I have heard some on here with poos up to 30lbs. Sami is in the upper limits at 24lbs, but I love his size, it suits him. Carley will prob be about 15 lbs full grown, she still has a ways to go. Im so excited for you! I know you are being a poo shopaholic right now!! Have fun . .


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Nanci, yep. We took the plunge She is so sweet! Has the sweetest personality! Beth, she is very friendly and waggy, her tail goes 100 mph! She adores me and follows me everywhere and wants to be picked up and cuddled a lot and I love it.

Thor is simply stunning! I can't wait for you to get him either! I was on the fence between his littermate Pepper and Geneva but I liked that we knew what Geneva's personality was going to be like already. 

Nanci, I just love the pics of your Sami! He and Carley are so precious! Are they getting on well? Sammy and Lucy get on like a house on fire! Thank goodness she is feisty and puts up with his rough housing.

Post pics soon! Happy Thanksgiving to all you American cockpoo lovers!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ha Ha!! Sami and Carley are doing very well together . . actually getting used to each other better every day. He was a bit rough at first and she was so very small that it unnerved me for a while . . kept breaking them up for time out . . but on the 3rd day she had enough and jumped on top of him, hanging off his ears and biteing his face!! She would growl and snap like a turtle!! From that day on I stayed out of it, she is fiesty also and can take care of herself!! Now they romp and tumble about for hours, do doodle dashes in the garden and the house!! When they get in a tear . . my husband and I put pillows over our faces because we are likely to be run over like a locomotive!
Getting Carley was definately a good move, but lots of hard work!! Our house has never been the same, toys and bones under every step we take! I have never vacuumed and mopped so much in 10 yrs!! Constantly washing towels we have dried feet off with! And would not change one thing about them!! The first few weeks are the hardest with all the adjustments and figuring out routines, but after that its been a lot of work and fun.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Beth . . are you getting Thor at 7 weeks old??


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes. 7 weeks and 3 days old.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Nanci, is Carley house trained now?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Jaclyn!! Yes, she is doing great with house training now . . some thanks to you recommending Fromm!!!! If I can keep her poos solid . . she does not have any accidents in her crate or the house. No pees or poos inside for 3 weeks now!! The only thing I have to work on is she SITS by the back door, but does not scratch all the time . . so I have to be careful to watch for her signal! I just received my second order of Fromm . . they really love it! Thanks again for the tip!!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Nanci we will be getting him 8 weeks and 3 days old. She thought it was best to let him stay another week to mature and be with his letter mates. Now counting down three weeks


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The time will go fast!! More shopping time!! Keep us posted . .


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, we brought our Bucky home in mid-May at about 10 weeks at just under 5 lbs. The breeder was feeding him a brand that started having quality control problems at that time, We switched him over to the Fromm Puppy Gold (in the bright pink bag) fairly quickly. He's now about 8 and a half months old. He was about 15 lbs in September when he was neutered. Recent Pic of Bucky in the gallery: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/photoplog/index.php?n=1167

Happy Thanksgiving to all in the USA!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

That's awesome Lori!! Thanks for the advice. Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Goble goble


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I just ordered my first bag of Fromm to be delivered at the store  yay!!! I also spent $ on Black Friday for him. Got my carrier, crate, collar, leash, and toys. So exciting! Now I want to go visit him lol


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Beth . . you are all set!! You will be a great mummy!! Cant wait for pictures!!


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Yay Beth! You're all ready!!Lucy is sitting on my lap right now, she is so, so precious! I can't even explain it. Did you see that chocolate parti girl they just posted, oh my! 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Lucy and Sammie had a piece of turkey each


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Aaaw Lori, Bucky is presh!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes Jaclyn I did! OMGosh she's adorable. I keep thinking to myself that maybe down the road I might get another, then I think lets see how this goes first


----------

